# National Freedom Day



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Today, February 1, is National Freedom Day. About a year ago a little girl named Vivienne Harr started a lemonade stand to raise money to support the abolishment of child slavery in Nepal. Here's the image that started the whole thing, captured by Lisa Kristine (her website raises awareness about various forms of slavery existing around the world and raises money through the sale of prints: http://www.lisakristine.com/)



Little Vivienne Harr took it even further, creating a movie called Stand With Me (being released now). Today there Instagram meets around the country where people will get together to either watch the movie or talk about how they can help raise awareness about this issue.






#standwithme The Official Trailer. from stillmotion on Vimeo.

Do you have any stories or images to share about slavery or freedom Do you know of any awareness activities that are happening in your area?


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

Oh! Thank you for sharing this!


----------

